# Radio Iberia B251 de valvulas



## recalcao (Ene 3, 2013)

Buenas tardes,

Estas navidades, mi abuela me ha regalado una radio que modelo "Iberia B251", que va con válvulas y funciona a 125v.

Mi pregunta es la siguiente, me gustaría restaurarla para ello necesitaría encontrar el esquema eléctrico y si puedo hacerle un apaño para que funcionara a 220v, pues mejor.

Luego vendrá el problema, de donde encontrar las piezas, pero eso sera la siguiente guerra.

Otra posible, solución, es si conocéis algún sitio por Madrid, donde pudiera llevarla para que le echaran un vistazo


----------



## AZ81 (Ene 5, 2013)

¿Primero tienes conocimientos de electrónica? Si es así ya podemos seguir, si no tendrás que dejársela a un técnico, pero no a un técnico de arreglar amplificadores, ni televisores, ya que estos aunque puedan tener conocimientos no tienen experiencia en radios de válvulas. Es un aparato antiguo y por lo tanto te paso algo de información sobre él:
http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/iberia_b_251b25.html
ES UN APARATO QUE VA CONECTADO A LA RED EL CHASIS POR DENTRO POR LO CUAL PELIGRO DE ELECTROCUCION SI NO TIENES LOS CONOCIMIENTOS ADECUADOS PARA MANEJARLO.
Lo normal es cambiar la mayor parte de los condensadores, ya que los de aquella época estarán muchos  con fugas, ya que no se hacían de una gran calidad, eso lleva su trabajo y dárselo a un técnico cuesta dinero ya que es casi como montar la radio de nuevo. No lleva transformador por lo cual para aislarla de la red y conectarla a 220V no le puedes poner un autotransformador, tiene que ser un transformador de aislamiento y eso te lo tienen que hacer, las válvulas no son difíciles de encontrar ya que en esta dirección te las pueden vender. http://www.radio-antigua.com/
Ahora no te puedo dar direcciones por que por Madrid no conozco servicios que arreglen radios antiguas, pero pon en internet "arreglar radios antiguas" y te saldrán direcciones, eso si son caros.
Un saludo.


----------

